# HP ProLiant ML150 G2 Server



## tr8rjohnk

I have an HP ProLiant ML150 G2 Server that I may be selling. It comes with the original HP board with 1 90nm 3.0ghz xeon processor (with additional socket for 2nd cpu), optical drive, A-drive, 512mb ecc RAM, 600wt server grade psu, 4-port sata card with ability to hot-swap the hdd through the front of the chassis with no need to touch any cables. Basically, I'm only removing the hdd's, all else stays intact.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Bump.


----------



## DraganUS

500 - 550$

BTW. Here is a specs if anyone needs for better appraisal.

Quote:



Product details
General
TypeServer
Recommended UseSmall business
Product Form FactorTower - 5U
Server Scalability2-way
Front Accessible Bays Qty3
Hot-Swap Bays Qty4
Width8 in
Depth21.3 in
Height17.6 in
Weight37.5 lbs
Processor
TypeIntel Xeon 3 GHz
64-bit ComputingYes
Installed Qty1
Max Supported Qty2
Processor Main FeaturesHyper-Threading Technology, Intel Extended Memory 64 Technology
Cache Memory
TypeL2 cache
Installed Size1 MB
Cache Per Processor1 MB
Mainboard
Chipset TypeIntel E7320
Data Bus Speed800 MHz
RAM
Installed Size1 GB / 8 GB (max)
TechnologyDDR SDRAM - Advanced ECC
Memory Speed333 MHz
Memory Specification CompliancePC2700
Form FactorDIMM 184-pin
FeaturesRegistered
Storage Controller
Type1 x Serial ATA - plug-in card - PCI-X / 66 MHz
Controller Interface TypeSerial ATA-150
Channel Qty4
Storage Controller (2nd)
Type1 x IDE - integrated
Controller Interface TypeIDE/ATA
Storage
Floppy Drive3.5" 1.44 MB floppy
Hard Drive1 x 160 GB - hot-swap - Serial ATA-150
Optical Storage
TypeCD-ROM - IDE
Read Speed48x
Monitor
Monitor TypeNone.
Graphics Controller
TypeIntegrated
Graphics Processor / VendorATI RAGE XL
Video MemorySDRAM
Installed Size8 MB
Networking
NetworkingNetwork adapter - PCI Express - integrated
Data Link ProtocolEthernet, Fast Ethernet, Gigabit Ethernet
FeaturesWake on LAN (WoL)
Compliant StandardsIEEE 802.3, IEEE 802.3u, IEEE 802.1Q, IEEE 802.3ab, IEEE 802.1p, IEEE 802.1x, IEEE 802.1ad
Expansion / Connectivity
Expansion Bays Total (Free)4 ( 3 ) x hot-swap - 3.5" x 1/3H 
1 ( 0 ) x front accessible - 3.5" x 1/3H 
2 ( 1 ) x front accessible - 5.25" x 1/2H
Expansion Slots Total (Free)4 ( 2 ) x memory - DIMM 184-pin 
1 ( 1 ) x PCI 
1 ( 1 ) x PCI Express x4 
4 ( 3 ) x PCI-X / 66 MHz 
2 ( 1 ) x processor
Interfaces2 x Hi-Speed USB - 4 pin USB Type A 
1 x parallel - IEEE 1284 (EPP/ECP) - 25 pin D-Sub (DB-25) 
1 x serial - RS-232 - 9 pin D-Sub (DB-9) 
1 x keyboard - generic - 6 pin mini-DIN (PS/2 style) 
1 x mouse - generic - 6 pin mini-DIN (PS/2 style) 
1 x display / video - VGA - 15 pin HD D-Sub (HD-15) 
1 x network - Ethernet 10Base-T/100Base-TX/1000Base-T - RJ-45
Miscellaneous
FeaturesSystem password, power-on password, diskette I/O control, wake on LAN
Compliant StandardsACPI 1.0b
Manufacturer Selling ProgramHP Smart Buy
Power
Device TypePower supply
Installed Qty1
Max Supported Qty1
Voltage RequiredAC 120/230 V ( 50/60 Hz )
Power Provided600 Watt
Operating System / Software
OS CertifiedMicrosoft Windows 2000 Server, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition, Novell NetWare 6.5, Microsoft Windows Small Business Server 2003, Microsoft Windows Small Business Server 2003 Premium Ed, Novell Small Business Suite 6.5, Red Hat Enterprise Linux 3, SuSE Linux Enterprise Server 9
SoftwareDrivers & Utilities
Manufacturer Warranty
Service & Support1 year warranty
Service & Support DetailsLimited warranty - parts and labor - 1 year - on-site
Environmental Parameters
Min Operating Temperature50 F
Max Operating Temperature95 F
Humidity Range Operating20 - 80%


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Thanks, DraganUS. Anyone else have any input?


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Bump.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Bump.


----------



## Tator Tot

500$ maybe 600$


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


500$ maybe 600$


Thanks, Tator Tot, I was just checking out ebay and I'm amazed at what these things are going for.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


Thanks, Tator Tot, I was just checking out ebay and I'm amazed at what these things are going for.


Thats an on here price.

My step dad has a Dell server with two similar CPUs (a bit higher in teh ghz) HDDs and all. Its pretty nice, simple and all. And on ebay they are going for 8-900. No COA or OS.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Thats an on here price.

My step dad has a Dell server with two similar CPUs (a bit higher in teh ghz) HDDs and all. Its pretty nice, simple and all. And on ebay they are going for 8-900. No COA or OS.

Pretty nuts, ha? I wouldn't mind selling it for a bit less to one of the members here but I don't think it'll sell. I'm leaning towards fleabay or CL.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


Pretty nuts, ha? I wouldn't mind selling it for a bit less to one of the members here but I don't think it'll sell. I'm leaning towards fleabay or CL.


If you want to get rid of it to a good guy. I'd list up on here for a month or so.

Just do the daily bumps and someone might see it.

I know I scower the FS threads daily, even when I don't have $$









And many do, for when they have money. So you might be able to sell it on here.

Then Fleabay Craigslist it.


----------

